# Question for Bourbon Experts



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I just made a serious score. Whenever I see a small liquor store I always go in to see if there might be a gem or two hiding on some shelf. 

Well today after lunch I stopped into an semi out of way store in not very heavily trafficked area of upper Manhattan and saw two bottles of George T Stagg Bourbon for $25.99. 

Now, I know this stuff is limited so I snapped up one bottle and my friend who I was having lunch with bought the other. 

Doing some searches after I got back to the office I determined this to be the 2006 by looking at the ABV (70.3%). 

So, my question is, did I just unearth a gem and how much does it normally sell for?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've seen it for $26.99.

Just kidding, I have no idea....


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> So, my question is, did I just unearth a gem and how much does it normally sell for?


Looks like you made out very well. I found articles online from February calling out a price of ~$40-$50, though I also found international liquor stores selling it for $150+/bottle.

Here's a little more info from Buffalo Trace:
"This year's George T. Stagg was found on the eighth floor of Warehouse I. It was distilled back in the spring of 1990 and weighs in at a healthy 140.6 proof! This whiskey is bold with the character of sweet dark chocolate-classic George T. Stagg."

Also found the Spring '05 for sale at $60, and another review here: http://www.ardenstone.com/category/reviews/

Congrats!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like a nice pick-up!


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not an expert by any means. But I know what I like. G.T. Stagg uncut is absolutely a fave. You got an awesome deal. Send me a PM so that I can buy the rest of it out.

A very good bourbon, not available here in the Soprano state is Buffalo Trace. Smooth and EZ drinkin'. I spent a day at the distillery last month. I got the _royal_ treatment. A GREAT distillery that puts out consistently superb bourbon.

Here's a shot of me an' White Dog at the distillery. So you know, the sample being poured by me here was earmarked to be barreled as Eagle Rare that would be released in 2017. 140 proof, delish. No sh*t.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

That guy Norm get's around, don't he.:dr

So far as I know unless some state has a huge discount agreement, George T. Stagg's wholesale price is higher than what you quoted you paid. That price (wholesale) has steadily climbed each vintage - if it were the first release 2002 vintage, that price could be pretty close ...but then again the bourbon in the bottle would be worth quite a bit more.

I would bet that's a pricing error. The bad news is it's highly unlikely there's more than 3-6 bottles at a store especially a store that isn't familiar enough to know that's a mistake. 

I'd bet they meant to put it @ $52.99. ...And I suppose it's possible the on-duty person at the register might not know to say whoooops. Either way the likeliest thing this points to is this not being a store that has a history of getting a large allocation of Antique Collection product.

JMHO


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys :tu

I am psyched I got a good deal that at the very least was 50% off.

Novasurf, they had two bottles and we bought both. I have never even seen a bottle of this stuff before but have read a lot about it, so we both bought the bottles without thinking twice.



> I'd bet they meant to put it @ $52.99. ...And I suppose it's possible the on-duty person at the register might not know to say whoooops. Either way the likeliest thing this points to is this not being a store that has a history of getting a large allocation of Antique Collection product.


Che, this was a dingy corner liquor store. They also have Balvenie Portwood at $99, and a MacKillop's Choice 31 year old Clynelish for $105, which also seems like a deal! Their pricing is kind of all over the place. I am going to go back when I have more time and ask if I can dig around some more...


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

That is a sweet deal. I would buy it by the case at that price. I've been wanting to try it but have never seen it for under $70 in any stores. Enjoy it, but watch out. I'm sue that 140 proof has a way of sneaking up on you. :al


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> Their pricing is kind of all over the place


Aiight...Sounds like i gotta go uptown. :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

jdbwolverines said:


> That is a sweet deal. I would buy it by the case at that price.


He damn near did. Antique Collection cases only contain 3 bottles.

The Balvanie price is right. Especially if it wasn't in the wooden box presentation (there appears to be small stashes of the old Balvanie 21 around + some stores haven't priced it up as they've moved to the newer more expensive presentation). True to your example of George T. Stagg, I have an older bottle of one of Loren McKillop's choices that I got @-$25 the wholesale price because the bottle delivered to the merchant was the wrong cask #. So he was billed on the cheaper bottle I had requested he order, and he charged his usual mark-up on the wrong price while I walked off with the expensive bottle significantly below wholesale and WAAAAY below retail.

It happens.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

My only other coup was finding a bottle of "old" Talisker, in that it had the older label on it, for 40 some odd dollars in small store in Newark, NJ. 

I find that the profile on those particular bottles was great (very peppery)! and am happy I got one to hold on to!


----------

